# 2010 AKC Rally® Advisory Committee Recommendations now posted



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The 2010 AKC Rally® Advisory Committee Recommendations are now posted.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/rally/2010_RAC_Recommendations.pdf

I'm not in favor of the proposed group exercise or deductions for repeated commands or signals. Being able to talk to your dog is what Rally is about.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Looks like if you are in Rally Novice and/or Advanced, you can still do repeated commands and/or pat your leg to encourage the dog--but the proposal is not so in Excellent and the new "Rally Master" class; I had heard the trend was to make rally a more difficult title to earn. Seems as if this is the start.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That cloverleaf thing sounds confusing, I would have to see it.

I wasn't too excited when I saw they wanted to add yet another class, but reading about the Masters class I actually kind of like it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a judge friend that is on the advisory committee. I will have to ask her to show me the cloverleaf thing.
M


----------

